# oil filter location ?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I believe its in the oil pan. 


















You can see the plastic cap hanging down.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

The housing is now built into the oil pan. You will need to put the car in the air to change the oil filter for the 1.6L.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

call me kelly said:


> The housing is now built into the oil pan. You will need to put the car in the air to change the oil filter for the 1.6L.


That looks quite easy and less messy than previous generation of Cruze diesel. The oil filter on 2.0 diesel is a messy job.


----------



## Jetblast33 (Mar 12, 2017)

I have changed the oil on mine once and it is very easy. There is a panel that covers the entire bottom of the engine area. In the center is a 12x12 door that folds down so you can access the drain plug and filter housing. At the bottom of the filter housing is small drain plug to empty the fliter so not so messy when you remove the filter. Had to buy filters at local dealership since no body stocks them yet. I put 5.5 quarts back in for refill. Pennzoil euro L 5w-30


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Jetblast33 said:


> I have changed the oil on mine once and it is very easy. There is a panel that covers the entire bottom of the engine area. In the center is a 12x12 door that folds down so you can access the drain plug and filter housing. At the bottom of the filter housing is small drain plug to empty the fliter so not so messy when you remove the filter. Had to buy filters at local dealership since no body stocks them yet. I put 5.5 quarts back in for refill. Pennzoil euro L 5w-30


I'm glad to hear they put a door in - I know oil changes with the aero shields at the onset of the 1st gen could be pretty messy.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Located a parts diagram of the filter location. Let me know if anyone needs the part numbers for anything.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

call me kelly said:


> Located a parts diagram of the filter location. Let me know if anyone needs the part numbers for anything.
> View attachment 231146


I have driven the gen 2 diesel, it is interesting it is quiet with a timing chain vs timing belt. Thanks for posting the diagram. The timing chain should be better and require less maintenance than the belt.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I have driven the gen 2 diesel, it is interesting it is quiet with a timing chain vs timing belt. Thanks for posting the diagram. The timing chain should be better and require less maintenance than the belt.


Since they put the chain on the back of the engine, the transmission helps block a lot of the noise.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Since they put the chain on the back of the engine, the transmission helps block a lot of the noise.


Lots less diesel clatter as well. I was impressed with how little noise comes out of it at idle.

The recent Powerstroke and Duramax engines have gotten very quiet as well.


----------



## ibedonc (Oct 18, 2015)

woo hoo !!! , a timing chain also , did not know that , now I want it even more

wish they did that with my 16 Colorado duramax


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

I just changed my oil today at 1956 miles. I needed a 15 mm wrench for the oil drain plug. I should have used a 15 mm socket with a 4" extension instead. It was on super tight from the factory. The oil filter housing is attached to a 24mm nut. It was also much tighter than it should have been. Last, there is a 6 mm allen wrench I should have used to drain the oil from the oil filter housing. It made a big mess without opening it. It was also on super tight. Bonus, I had trouble removing the 3rd phillips screw keeping the flap closed. It was super tight.

Constantly getting new tools, working on the cold and wet driveway, resulted in a first change time of about 2.5 hours. I expect next time it will be 45 mins.

It took a while to clean up the oil I spilled, and swap out 2 o-rings which came with the oil filter.

I used AC Delco PF2264G. It looks like no one makes an aftermarket filter at this time. I put in almost 5 qts of Pennzoil Platinum Euro 5W-30. I'll recheck the oil level tomorrow to see if I can add almost another half quart.

Unrelated, I have 2 free oil changes from the dealer. I don't plan on using them. Too bad they aren't transferable.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I didn't like the effects of the dealer oil when i took it in for it's first change. I took it to jiffy lube 3 days later.


----------

